# First post



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

this is my first post.... newly invigorated since I came home with a new guitar yesterday, my very first brand new guitar... a samick om8ce.....

I would like to change the saddle and bridge pins to bone or tusq..... anyone comments or suggestions of which one or where to buy ???


----------



## Choirboy (Apr 23, 2006)

IMHO, bone is a big improvement over tusq. Better sustain and clarity.
I've purchased in the past from Bob Colosi and he's an honest guy with quality products. Not sure if he has bone saddles made up for Samicks but it should be pretty easy for him to manufacture one for you. He ships by US post so there won't be a huge hit when it crosses the border. 
http://www.guitarsaddles.com/


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

hey crossroads, welcome to gc. and congrats on the new guitar:rockon:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I've bought bone bridge pins and FWI saddle from Bob. I'm extremely happy with both.

Bob has saddle blanks, so if you have a good tech you can get him to cut it for you.


----------



## ianderson (Apr 23, 2006)

Another Bob Colosi vote if your prepared to do the final fitting youself. I've seen enought people without the proper knowledge buy his saddle and improperly fit it thereby wasting therer time and money. So unless you going to invest the time to learn whats right, just pay a luthier to do the job for ya.


----------

